# River's DNA results



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

We finally got the results back for River, and this is what it says!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

He's a beauty - a Big beauty.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I can just imagine petting him....his fur looks so soft. What a cutie; I hope he is doing well!


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I can just imagine petting him....his fur looks so soft. What a cutie; I hope he is doing well!


He is incredibly soft! here are some more pictures


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

- I accidentally sent it two times, ignore this -


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I love looking at these. Thanks for posting! He's certainly an "all-american!" It will be interesting to see what traits show up as he grows.


----------



## Juliebee (Sep 3, 2018)

I can’t wait to see what River looks like in a year!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

What a cutie! I loved the little "herbie the hedgehog" toys for our big dogs....so much that now we actually own a hedgehog named Herbie. lol He's the only pet I've owned that was easy to name.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

SO CUTE💗 can you post more pics please?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

He’s soooo cute. I can definitely see the Chow in his face.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He certainly is a cutie. We are looking for a pup now. Part of me is very happy with just Renn and our cairn however after the loss of our boxer my daughter is truly suffering. He was her soul dog. We keep looking from one breed to another and can't decide. Another boxer? well can't find and most definitely want one from health tested parents, I'd like a 2nd poodle but she doesn't feel a poodle is right for her because she can't afford the grooming and the time to keep his coat correct. Now we are looking at pugs/and bostons terriers. Have also been checking the local shelters & rescues. Part of me would like her to have a dog that will be able to tolerate Renns play . Well your guy is a cutie and I hope we get just as lucky.


----------

